# Best way to carry bike if you are 5'?



## EcoTravelerChick (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all,

another "short rider" question here. I live in the Himalayas, which means steps on steep portions of the trails (often only a foot or two wide, 8 inches deep, with switchbacks every 5 steps or so). We do what we can to avoid them, some of them you can ride, but there are often times where you just have to buck up and carry your bike up or down them. I want to do a big trip around Annapurna this year, but there are LOTS of stairs on that trek.

my problem is I'm 5 foot nothing. it's never fun to carry a bike (especially when you'd rather be riding it!), but the boys can just set the top tube on their shoulders and head out. I simply don't have the same clearance! I've tried different configurations, but can't quite make it work. I currently ride a HT Gary Fisher Tarpon which has a pretty straight top tube, so I try the "tube over shoulder" thing, but the cable keepers cut into my shoulder and on steep sections the back tire hits the ground and throws me off balance. Worse, I am looking at upgrading to a full suspension (maybe a Trek Lush or a SC Juliana), but know that the problem I have is going to be majorly compounded with the different bike geometry. 

Weight isn't really the issue, just the unweildy-ness of the bike.

Any suggestions? Photos might help. Thanks!!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

You might get some ways to try from these google images for hike a bike:
https://www.google.com/search?q=hik..._D-i_0QHcs4CgCw&ved=0CD8QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=664

Something to cushion the toptube could help, whether a BMX type tube pad or something like this
Sling and Pack, but compare the dimensions to your bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Back in the old days, they made what was called portage straps for you to carry your bike. They were made by Jandd. https://www.geocities.ws/cegrover/IMG_0681.jpg

They don't make them anymore but I have seen people trying to duplicate the look like this one: Bike Portage Strap - Bicycles -- Better Living Through Design but it doesn't look padded and long enough to do a good job.

You could probably use a top tube pad which will keep the cables from digging into your shoulder. You'll see a lot of them on fixies and can pick them up in some bike shops.

Not sure if anything will work with FS bikes though. Wrap an inner tube around a couple of times to cushion?


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Try this way, alternatively put a foam on down tube. Alternate the hands between holding the pedal, fork, etc.


----------

